# Orvis Hydros V For Sale



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

I am selling my Orvis Hydros V reel. It only has a few scratches on the bottom side of frame but otherwise very clean. It has fresh backing and I will also include Orvis 10wt floating line, Tarpon series. $250 obo


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

for someone taking the plunge, this would be a great starter reel, it has reviews similar to the much more expensive "mirage" series. decent drag and pretty light


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

Price Drop $225


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

To the top


----------



## ctsheepdog (Oct 15, 2015)

Did this reel sell? Still available? 

If available, please text me at 917-940-7585.


----------



## ctsheepdog (Oct 15, 2015)

Still available?


----------

